# scale lumber



## bryan riley (Nov 30, 2009)

I am looking for a supplier of scale lumber I have been buying from Smith Pond Junction but now they are out of business so now I'm looking for a new vendor. Any ideas would help.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Ozark Miniatures--they have an extensive line.

Larry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have some listed on this page.
http://www.reindeerpass.com/garden-railroad-figures-and-decorative-items.aspx


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Northeastern Scale Lumber http://www.northeasternscalelumber.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

https://midwestproducts.com/collections/basswood


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Try Kappler, I've been using them for years. Great quality and dimensional accuracy to scale. They are located in WA


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Mt Albert Scale lumber . great stuff


----------

